

How does HN banning work?  My submitted posts never appear - max_hacker

Hey HN!<p>So, I made a login for HN a few weeks back.  I submitted two posts originally (ASK HN posts) and got a few responses on each one.  After that, none of my posts received any attention at all (granted, they could  just have been very boring).  But I recently submitted a post, then logged out and checked the NEW section on HN.  My submitted post was not visible!  It wasn't on the NEW section at all.  When I viewed my profile (whilst not being logged in), I had nothing under the "submitted posts" section of my profile.<p>How and why was I banned?  I only had about 5 posts overall, and all were questions (no spamming of any kind).<p>PS- this is a new account
======
jessepollak
HN uses silent banning. Basically, when you get banned everything looks normal
on your side, but none of your posts or up votes visible to anyone else
(unless they have the show dead option turned on in settings).

If you want to, you can see banned accounts by going to your settings and
enabling show dead.

